# cinnamon x black pastel



## lexo (Aug 9, 2008)

hey you guys im guessing somebody has done this,does anyone have photo??
is it a unicolour snake like a super cinny??


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Cinny and black pastel are considered allelic, so even though most consider them different morphs they can still produce a super that looks like the super cinny. Super black pastel are darker, super cinny slightly lighter so a cross should be somewhere in between.

Bit like the way you can produce BlueELs from a few different things

I remember a thread on it a while back on BP.net


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Well put Em.


----------



## lexo (Aug 9, 2008)

oakelm said:


> Cinny and black pastel are considered allelic, so even though most consider them different morphs they can still produce a super that looks like the super cinny. Super black pastel are darker, super cinny slightly lighter so a cross should be somewhere in between.
> 
> Bit like the way you can produce BlueELs from a few different things
> 
> I remember a thread on it a while back on BP.net


 agreed,great answer.
cheers:2thumb:


----------

